# Tc Electeonics Alter Ego V1



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am selling my version one TC Alter Ego. Great condition. This one is better than the v2 since the delay models are more usable with no crazy modulation. All the models are the same as the flashback but has 2 different models (Deluxe memory man and Echorec). Still has the same features and tone print. I am looking for a 4 button delay with looper (flashback or alter ego X4, Line 6 DL4). Will add cash on top for trade. Asking $120 shipped. Have box and usb cord.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

you'll want to try the for sale section


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Gosh darn it haha. You'd think I would have figured this Out by now. Can a Mod please delete this from here.


----------

